# Tavira to Malaga



## cab65 (Jul 1, 2011)

Good morning
Does anyone know if there is a bus that runs from Tavira to Malaga during the day. I know that there is an overnight bus each day but have also heard that there used to be a once a week daytime bus the bus station has no information on this but I know someone who has used it in the past
Thanks


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Try here Bus timetable Tavira SevilleBus timetable Tavira Seville

I think services go or start Lagos so you might have more luck searching Lagos to Marbella


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My daughter used to do that trip and apparently theres a bus from Tavira to Seville and then a she took a bus (or we'd pick her up) from Seville to Malaga 

Jo xxx


----------



## cab65 (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks, can only find a bus that leaves Tavira at 1.45 and takes seven hours! There used to be a quicker daytime bus but perhaps that no longer operates.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Think there's more than 1 option, I believe a couple of services that operate Algarve down to Seville
Try this one EVA Transportes
EVA Transportes then you need connections from Seville

7 hours not that bad by coach, car 5 hours


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

When we did the trip in January this year it took us just over 4 hours. The majority of which is on motorways. Easy road and not a lot of traffic except in the area around Seville.
241 miles of which 233 on motorways


----------

